# I May Have Done Too Much.



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

While I have the brute torn down for repairs I decided to add some additional lighting. Anyone that has seen my brute knows that it already has 2 ridiculously bright LED work lights that swivel 360º in both directions. If I'm in the front at night no one else would need to have lights on. Being in the heavy truck industry I find some cool stuff that I try to adapt to the brute. Some new LED work lights have come out that are very small but VERY bright. When I get done I will have 6, 000 lumens of light. I have also added additional red LED strip lighting. 30ft. Of it. The best thing is all of this lighting only draws 3 amps of power. Is it overkill? Abolutely. Is it functional? Sort of. Can you see it from space? Hell yeah. Pics as soon as I complete everything. Haven't decided on HIDs yet. Really don't need them. Yes at 46 I still do pointless things just because I haven't seen it before. I also started I new stereo box built out of aluminum. This one will definitely have more thump than the stereo arch on the Popo. Very cool design. Will be another Big Daddy original.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds sweet!! What do these lights run $$ wise? And where can we find them?


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

It really depends on what you want. The ones I have on the brute now are test lights. One is a flood and one is a spotlight. You can aim them wherever you want. They are about 200.00 a pair. The new ones are rigid mount and around 150.00 a pair. Gotta see how all this turns out.


----------

